# Share your favorite aromatherapy recipe!



## Mandy

Share your favorite aromatherapy, soap or bath and body product recipe with us!


----------



## lsg

DH likes Old Spice fragrance.  Use equal parts sandalwood and allspice essential oils.  It is a dead ringer for the Old Spice brand.


----------



## essentialoils

I use an aromatherapy soap from Bath and Body Works that has eucalyptus and spearmint essential oils, and a matching bath salt.


----------



## Ms. Moore

I was experimenting with petitgrain, bergamot and sweet orange.  The ratio: 1:1:1 and realized it is my favorite aroma.  It smells like fruit loops to me-it smells like my childhood!


----------



## Zelda Rose

I wish I had a bowl of Fruit Loops to eat while I'm reading this right now!    I'll have to try the mix.


----------



## lsg

I have been experimenting to come up with a duplicate scent that is close to Thyme's Eucalyptus.  I came up with something close, but not right on the money.
I list it in parts

1.25  eucalyptus EO
   .5   petitgrain EO
1       lime         EO
1       lemon      EO
1       tangerine EO
1       honeysuckle FO


----------



## Birdie Wife

My current favourite blends are 

Orangeeppermint 2:1 (I love this in the shower, really peps me up)

and 

Lavender:Orange:Frankincense 2:1:1 (makes Lavender almost bearable...!)


----------



## julieanne

I like fir needle, pettigrain, bitter orange, and a smidge of clove bud or a smidge of patch. Another version is to add oak moss eo. YUM. Unlike its name, bitter orange smells very close to neroli but with a sharp orange peel scent at the top, a floral on the second pass by the nose. Neroli is delicious and shokingly $$$ (is used to flavor Coca-Cola, maybe that's why soapers can't buy it cheap). Bitter orange is far cheaper and a quality alternative. Try it!


----------



## lsg

I like oak moss in blends for men, it really gives depth to a blend.


----------



## makemineirish

lsg said:


> I have been experimenting to come up with a duplicate scent that is close to Thyme's Eucalyptus.  I came up with something close, but not right on the money.
> I list it in parts
> 
> 1.25  eucalyptus EO
> .5   petitgrain EO
> 1       lime         EO
> 1       lemon      EO
> 1       tangerine EO
> 1       honeysuckle FO



If you are interested, Sweet Cakes has a dupe.


----------



## lsg

Wow!  I am interested.  Thank you.


----------



## lsg

*Ylang Ylang/Patchouli Blend*

I think this is definitely more of a feminine blend.  I didn't like the blend at first, but after the soap cured, it was wonderful.   I got it from the Internet, but can't remember where. Sorry, I usually try to give credit to the originator.

Cassia .2 oz
Rose Geranium .6 oz
Patchouli 2.3 oz
Ylang Ylang III .4 oz


----------



## verotxu

I just love litsea cubeta and mint 1:1, it is soo refreshing!


----------



## Paintguru

Just tried a blend of 1:1 Ylang Ylang:Jasmine FO.  I am finding that EO's definitely smell, how should I say, medicinal, compared to FO's.  Did a 2:1 Lavendereppermint blend as well, which is more minty than lavendery.


----------



## Rayan

I recently made a Whipped Shea Butter that I call _Bubble Gum Fluff_ using the ratio                in this blend (4 parts Grapefruit/2 Parts Ylang Ylang/1 part Eucalyptus                Radiata) blend. I tinted it to a very pale shade of pink using pearlescent                mica powder, and it almost looks good enough to "chew."                Remember that this blend is to enjoy _aromatically_ and not                internally. Make sure that children and others do not ingest anything                that you make using this blend. 



*Ingredients:* 


4 drops Grapefruit                 Essential Oil
2 drops Ylang Ylang Essential Oil
1 drop Eucalyptus Radiata Essential Oil


----------



## rehmankadir

For me personally
flowers + patchouli
flowers + cinnamon
flowers + anise

I will try civet too.  Civet & rose has some history I believe - a king maybe.

Here's a blend called materna = 1 part sandalwood, 1 part frankincense, 2 parts lavender.

Miss you, Rainbow Meadows


----------



## AustinStraight

Patchouli & orange 1:3 is really good, that's the blend that got me hooked on patchouli (I hated it before)!  Cedarwood and lavender 1:2 or 1:3 is also nice, very woodsy and soft.  I like it in a relaxing linen spray with a pinch of fir needle added, too.  Sandalwood, lemon, and ginger 3:2:1 is an awesome blend just to enjoy in the diffuser, but sandalwood is so expensive... I'm asking for 15ml each of amyris and peru balsam from Mountain Rose Herbs for my birthday to see what I can do with them, if I like them I might order some more to use in soap.  MRH actually has amyris & peru balsam really cheap, especially considering how expensive their other oils are compared to other more run-of-the-mill brands like NOW and Eden's Garden.  I've heard mixed reviews on amyris, I wish it really did work as a sandalwood substitute but I'm doubtful.


----------



## holistichonnies

Paintguru said:


> Just tried a blend of 1:1 Ylang Ylang:Jasmine FO.  I am finding that EO's definitely smell, how should I say, medicinal, compared to FO's.  Did a 2:1 Lavendereppermint blend as well, which is more minty than lavendery.




Real essential oils should NOT smell medical  sounds like you may have fake oils which have been made from chemicals. 



Iv failed so many times I'm becoming an expert


----------



## Meganmischke

I find a lot of eos smell medicinal. This doesn't mean they are fake. There are some that just smell like that. Smell is also very subjective.  All that said you can blend eos that have the medicinal quality with others to lessen the scent.


----------



## holistichonnies

Not sure which oils can be classed as smelling medical, iv never came across any pure oils like that. Only ever fake oils have strange smells ,.. To me anyway.  

When I first stared out with eo's I got some from eBay ... All where fake chemical, they smelts medical or chemical like ... Yuk! Horrid


Iv failed so many times I'm becoming an expert


----------



## Meganmischke

Strange smelling and medicinal are 2 different things to me. Quality definitely makes a difference for sure.  I get my eos from nda. Anything from eucalyptus to clary sage to rosemary to lavender smells medicinal.  Just my opinion.


----------



## holistichonnies

Wow really?? How strange but as mentioned before ppl smell things differently. I can't stand the smell of chamomile eo  makes me feel so sick and gives me instant headache but so many other ppl love it haha


Iv failed so many times I'm becoming an expert


----------



## Dorymae

Medicinal ?  In order of strength : Tea tree oil, eucalyptus , and clove oil all smell medicinal to me.  There are more, but those are the strongest IMHO.  The oils are all real oils not synthetic, I think natural smells are more medicinal smelling. Remember medicines are created by manipulating plants, not by man mixing chemicals. Yes today some are purely synthetic, but the are usually trying to mimic something in nature.


----------



## dixiedragon

I have found that some EOs smell more "medicinal" to me than their FO counterparts. Such as lavender, eucalyptus and peppermint. Maybe that's the menthol?


----------



## JoyaEssentials

*EO Recipe*

Need to focus better at work? Try diffusing this essential oil blend right at your desk! Peppermint oil has been shown effective in improving memory and focus as well as increase alertness. 
The fresh scent of lemon and peppermint will awaken your senses!
Recipe 
5 drops Peppermint essential oil
3 drops Lemon essential oil

Thanks 
Joya


----------



## karenricha

Hello Everyone....
Now I am a Total Newbee....So for all of you that are experienced sorry if this question sounds like I have no idea what I am talking about...lol - because I don't.  So...with all these wonderful blends of oils...I mean they all sound wonderful ( I am slowly buying oils)  So when people write  3:1 of this or 2:1 of that...I understand..but lets say I am making a 2 pound batch of cold process soap and I wanted to use Vanilla and Orange at a 3 :1 ratio...how much total is that.  Is there a ratio I use and then divide the total amount up into each one?  I only ask because the first time I made soap - I just added and added oils  - boy my soap smelled so well - but man was so greasy...well then I found out I have to measure out the amount I am to use per pound of soap...I guess live and learn.   - thanks for your input...


----------



## lsg

I usually don't go over 1/2 ounce of essential oils for 16 ounces of oils used.  Since you indicated you will be using 32 ounces that could = up to 1 ounce of essential oil.  For me 3:1 ratio means 3 parts vanilla and 1 part orange=4 parts.
1 ounce divided by 4 (parts)= .25 ounce for each part
Vanilla 3 parts x .25 ounce=.75 ounce
orange 1 part x .25 ounce-.25 ounce

That is the way I figure parts and usage.  Hope it helps.


----------



## marlajune

*My favorite essential oil blend*

I mixed ylang ylang, May Chang (litsea cubeba) and vanilla together and it has been the favorite at every show! All 3 have anti-depressant qualities, it really does make me feel good and smells wonderful! I call it "Inspiration"!


----------



## calimess

Darkly Mysterious Scent:
8 drops - Sandalwood
3 drops - Lavender
1 drop - Cedarwood
Floral Romance Scent
5 drops - Palmarosa
3 drops - Rose
1 drop - Rose Geranium
1 drop - Ylang Ylang
Note: If you don't have rose, use more palmarosa and rose geranium.
Fountain of Youth.
9 drops - Grapefruit
1 drop - Rose Geranium
1 drop - Ylang Ylang


----------



## PerthMobility

I am glad that Australian EO has got a mention, almost. The worlds best Sandalwood grows only a about three hundred kilometers from my home town. After a lot of experimenting, I believe that this, in combination with several other Aussie EO's constitute the greatest little collection of aromatherapy oils on the planet.

Take a look at these they truly are excellent; 
https://essentiallyaustralia.com.au/aromatherapy-essential-oils/


----------



## marlajune

5 drops - ylang ylang
5 drops - litsea cubeba
2 drops - Vanilla 10x

Uplifting and refreshing!


----------



## dereke

If you have access to doterra oils then 2 drops lavender, 2 drops wild orange and  1 drop grapefruit make a beautiful blend :smile:


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

dereke said:


> If you have access to doterra oils then 2 drops lavender, 2 drops wild orange and  1 drop grapefruit make a beautiful blend :smile:





Of course, I think it would also smell lovely if you bought the oils from a less expensive source


----------



## diffuserexpert

I use an aromatherapy soap from Bath and Body Works with ratio 1:1


----------



## wbocrafter

Where do you buy these scents or should I say where is the best place to buy?; are they EO or FO?


----------



## shunt2011

wbocrafter said:


> Where do you buy these scents or should I say where is the best place to buy?; are they EO or FO?


 
The blends listed are generally EO blends.      New Directions Aromatics, Liberty Natural, WSP, Nature's Garden, Brambleberry and other fragrance/BB Suppliers will carry some as well.


----------



## mrsserena

OMG, you're such an enabler! I had no idea New Directions was so cheap!  The minimum $100 order only stops me from buying a little at a time!


----------



## anshika154

AromaTherapy Neck wraps 
2 drops Lavender oil
2 drops Bergamot oil
1 drop peppermint oil
2 Cups hot water


----------



## MissEssential

Nice grounding blend is clary sage, cardamom, and black pepper.....I love the smell and the therapeutic value is great!  Ratio of 4:2:2


----------



## Janefromsacramento

I like to experiment with sage, rose and other essential oils in different proportions


----------



## LadyV

My favorite EO Blends

2 parts Lavender, 1 part Frankincense

3 parts Lavender, 2 parts Orange, 1 part Pine


----------



## shazran

makemineirish said:


> If you are interested, Sweet Cakes has a dupe.


Me to


----------



## DeeAnna

@shazran -- MakeMineIrish posted that in 2013, so it's been awhile, and fragrance oils come and go. The best way to find out if SweetCakes still carries this dupe is to visit to the SweetCakes website and check.


----------



## dbloomingdale

One of my faves is really simple.  Sandalwood FO (because I cant afford the EO) and Lime EO.  It is a great unisex scent.


----------



## KimT2au

My absolute all time favourite EO mix is equal orange and cinnamon.  Trouble with that combination is that both EOs have a high potential for skin contact allergies.  When I first got my EOs I saw the warning right there on the bottle warning me not to place it directly onto the skin and thought, "Huh, what do they know" and immediately placed the oil combination on my pulse points (yes, at school I was THAT child who could not resist a dare.)  I smelled wonderful but within about 2 minutes I had hives at each place I had put the EOs and my skin was burning and itchy.  Since then I have been afraid to use either of these in soap in case I end up with an all over skin reaction.  I would like to mix them with a carrier oil and use them as a "perfume".  Any thoughts on the ratio of carrier oils:EO's I might be able to use for a "perfume"?  I did look at using a FO but apparently FOs for cinnamon also have the same potential for skin allergies


----------



## C0hrisLynn

One of my most popular mixes taht I also love is Patchouli, with a hint of Peppermint and just a couple of drops of Lemongrass.  I love peppermint and patchouli so I use them in almost equal parts, but the patchouli is meant to be the main focal point of this blend but mix it up as you wish!

Another combination I really love, and it's a great calming, natural blend is Lavender, Cedarwood, and Tea Tree.  It's so great!!!


----------



## MGM

I like Cilantro and Peppermint or Cilantro and Lime or Lemon or Orange. I find people either love it or hate cilantro.... And most hate it


----------



## Paulie

I like Lavender and Yuzu.  4:1 or 3:1, I can't remember what it is.


----------



## Lilcat9984

Eucalyptus, mint, and bergamot. Helps my stress and headaches, but for some reason when I made a shower fizzy that was 50% eucalyptus mint and 50% bergamot it smells like a marshmallow. I love the effect, and I am keeping it, but it threw me for a loop.


----------



## soapmaker

I wanted to share a blend I make. I call it balance. It is calming and refreshing at the same time. Into a 500 ml bottle I weigh:

2.5 oz. Lavender
2.4 oz. 5 fold Lemon
1.7 oz.  Egyptian Geranium
1.2 oz. Lime or Key Lime
.8 Pine
.4 Rosemary


I use it mostly in CP soap. When I first started making it I privately called it UNbalance because I hadn't been making soap for very long and wasn't used to all the smells. I just wanted to get outside. But my family now tells me my nose is fried.


----------



## Guinevere

Ok so last summer I bought
Dr Teal's Epsom Salt Soaking Solution. The BergamotSweetOrangeEsseentialOrange. OMG, that stuff smells sooooo good I want to try and dupe it soo bad. 

Guinevere


----------



## lsg

I have tried a new blend that I want to share, palmarosa and oakmoss.  I used this blend to scent rebatched soap scraps.  It is not too sweet or earthy; but you still get a hint of rose and the oakmoss tones it down.


----------



## AlexCaro

The most interesting that I tried were:

- 4 peppermint, 3 orange, 3 lemon, 1 lime
- 3 lavender, 2 mandarin, 1 lime
- 3 grapefruit, 3 lemon, 3 bergamot


----------



## Melysg25

marlajune said:


> *My favorite essential oil blend*
> 
> I mixed ylang ylang, May Chang (litsea cubeba) and vanilla together and it has been the favorite at every show! All 3 have anti-depressant qualities, it really does make me feel good and smells wonderful! I call it "Inspiration"!


Do you mix these in equal parts?



anshika154 said:


> AromaTherapy Neck wraps
> 2 drops Lavender oil
> 2 drops Bergamot oil
> 1 drop peppermint oil
> 2 Cups hot water


2 cups hot water for a neck wrap? Can you explain?


----------



## Parascheva1014

Dorymae said:


> Medicinal ?  In order of strength : Tea tree oil, eucalyptus , and clove oil all smell medicinal to me.  There are more, but those are the strongest IMHO.  The oils are all real oils not synthetic, I think natural smells are more medicinal smelling. Remember medicines are created by manipulating plants, not by man mixing chemicals. Yes today some are purely synthetic, but the are usually trying to mimic something in nature.



I think what you are are trying to describe is the tendancy of certain oils to have a more vaporizing quality. Eucalyptus, tea tree, lavenday, all the mints... this is in my opinion only, a catagory all it's own that is neither "fruity" nor is it "floral". It's kind of it's own thing and people do react very differently to them. I think some people don't like them strait up or used very strong. But if you cut the formula to half what other people like and blend is with some kind of soft floral it can be really nice. Try Eucalypus and rose together sometime. In the right ration it has a way of making the floral less floral for people who don't love overly floral scents and the Eucalyptus less vaporizing for people who don't love that. It balances things out a bit. That said there is nothing on this earth that is ever going to make me love gardina. I just plain don't like it.


----------



## Relle

Parascheva1014 said:


> I think what you are are trying to describe is the tendancy of certain oils to have a more vaporizing quality. Eucalyptus, tea tree, lavenday, all the mints... this is in my opinion only, a catagory all it's own that is neither "fruity" nor is it "floral". It's kind of it's own thing and people do react very differently to them. I think some people don't like them strait up or used very strong. But if you cut the formula to half what other people like and blend is with some kind of soft floral it can be really nice. Try Eucalypus and rose together sometime. In the right ration it has a way of making the floral less floral for people who don't love overly floral scents and the Eucalyptus less vaporizing for people who don't love that. It balances things out a bit. That said there is nothing on this earth that is ever going to make me love gardina. I just plain don't like it.


Dorymae, most likely won't see your post to them, as they haven't been here for over 2 yrs.


----------



## Relle

Melysg25 said:


> Do you mix these in equal parts?
> 
> 
> 2 cups hot water for a neck wrap? Can you explain?


Marlajune hasn't been here in 8 months and anshika 154 hasn't been here in 2 1/2 yrs.


----------



## Sudds

shunt2011 said:


> The blends listed are generally EO blends.      New Directions Aromatics, Liberty Natural, WSP, Nature's Garden, Brambleberry, and other fragrance/BB Suppliers will carry some as well.


Has Brambleberry always sold their EO's in only two sizes, Tiny and Large? It is rather annoying. I wanted to try her pumpkin mask and have not been able to find Pumpkin Powder or Pumpkin Extract anywhere although I am still looking.


----------



## jamal

I use in my recipes [olive leaf powder and eucalyptus leaf powder. Powder of orange peel, lemon and banana] and amla plant,


----------



## Sudds

jamal said:


> I use in my recipes [olive leaf powder and eucalyptus leaf powder. Powder of orange peel, lemon and banana] and amla plant,


Jamal, these ingredients sound great, what oils do you use with these?  I don't know what properties the amla plant has but am going to look it up. this is very interesting to me, thank you for your reply.


----------



## Catscankim

I did a test with a group of girls once...a bottle of tea tree oil was passed around, then a bottle of lavender. It was almost unanimous...people who despised tea tree loved lavender, and visa versa. Except me who loves them both LOL. But I will say that I love lavender more....

One of my favorite bedtime blends is equal parts bergamot and cedar. Knocks me right out when my brain won't stop talking.


----------



## coogar

My favorites all are usually citrus based.

Lately though, I've really liked this cold/flu blend I found here: Recipes: AromatAromatherapy For Cold or Fluherapy for Cold/Flu - Bulk Apothecary Blog
It is equal parts:
- Eucalyptus essential oil
- lemon essential oil
- Rosewood essential oil
-lavender essential oil

I just add it all into my diffuser.


----------



## alex777

I am not an aromatherapist but have used lots of Volant essential oils in the past.
Off the top of my head, the relaxing ones of those are:
Lavender - my favourite all time.
Clary Sage - if I remember rightly is especially good for period pain.
Geranium
Ylang-ylang

The citrus ones - mandarin, lemon, bergamot are pick me ups.
Tea tree - I tend to keep for colds and when I need an antiseptic as its not a fragrancy smell.


----------



## Catscankim

yeah, clary sage is touted for being good for period pain, however that is not the first thing I grab out of my medicine cabinet when I have cramps LOL. Plus I don't really like the smell all by itself. It needs to be blended with something, for me anyway.

Same with ylang ylang. Too perfumey-y for me. I love the smell, just not by itself. I have an old bottle of it. It's kinda hard to get out of the bottle when it is new, but even more so now that it is "aged" lol. 

Black pepper is a neat smell to add to combos. I say it is spicey sweet. I like it with woodsy smells. Good for your joints.

Just spent a small purse on 2ml of sandalwood. I probably won't even use it for anything other than smelling oob. I just really love the smell of sandalwood. It was really hard to come by at all for a while because of sustainability. I don't think I can justify dumping it into a diffuser that is going to last an hour lol. If I hit the lottery then maybe I will buy a bottle of it...

Can't say I have a favorite recipe/combination of essential oils. I like them all differently for different reasons. Like bergamot/cedar is my favorite for sleeping. Lavender too for that same reason. I used to have a picture of my crazy cat zonked out under a lavender bush that I used to have LOL.


----------



## Sara Smith

There are so many – but, my favorite blend to diffuse when friends are coming over is lavender, lemon and rosemary in the ratio 1:1:1. My guests love this welcoming aroma.


----------

